# Does Lyft ever respond in a timely?



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Got in a minor fender scratcher, my personal insurance was in force, however my ins co wants a document from Lyft indicating the time I turned app off. Yep, you guessed it, no response from Lyft. Any suggestions?


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Lyft has the best customer service I have ever experienced, they always respond within an hour for emails(sometimes sooner) .... also they have phone support


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> Got in a minor fender scratcher, my personal insurance was in force, however my ins co wants a document from Lyft indicating the time I turned app off. Yep, you guessed it, no response from Lyft. Any suggestions?


Hit the "Call me" button in support.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Hit the "Call me" button in support.


I did, it took 2.5 weeks to get any kind of response that may possibly be satisfactory. 2.5 weeks of stonewall and passing the buck to people that never responded and or couldn't figure out how to make their little techno paradise allow my insurance company contact them. I initiated 6 contacts to Lyft and it still may not be resolved.


----------

